# Flat head syndrome and goi goi pillow



## Lara B (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi, I've noticed my LO is developing a flat patch and am interested in the goi goi pillow which is supposed to help, but worried about SIDS even though Sweden where they make them has a lower rate of SIDS than the UK.  

Any advice on this would be brilliant, I don't want him to get to the stage where he has to have a helmet.

Thanks
Lara


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

swedens figures are good. have you got a good health visitor u could ask, as i have v liitle experience in this area!
andrea


----------

